# Could i use a terrarium for rats



## foxx (Sep 13, 2007)

http://www.pets4u.co.za/cart/
Mabye not that size but something smilar?


----------



## glindella (Sep 9, 2007)

I wouldn't. I'm not entirely sure they couldn't chew their way out. The chip board would probably soak up urine and smell bad really fast. And I don't see how there would be any air circulation at all. 

For that price you should be able to get a really nice rat/ferret cage


----------



## foxx (Sep 13, 2007)

but if i put a layer of plastic at the bottom?


----------



## zimmyzam (Sep 9, 2007)

They can still chew out. And no air circulation. Which would suck. And you'd have a fun time cleaning it, I'd imagine o_o;

Yeah, you could get a good wire cage for that price, or lower even.


----------



## foxx (Sep 13, 2007)

ok so bad idea


----------



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

No. no. No. :[
Your poor ratties would be miserable.


----------



## Schmea (Sep 21, 2007)

zimmyzam said:


> Yeah, you could get a good wire cage for that price, or lower even.


I *think* that website is South African, judging by the cities listed in their shipping examples. If so, the price is in Rands, not Dollars.

150 Rand = 22ish American dollars.

But yeah... that terrarium wouldn't work so well, due to the lack of ventilation.

I remember hearing once from a friend who was from South Africa that rats haven't really penetrated the pet market at all there, and so it's almost impossible to find a suitable cage or accessories for them there. Not sure if that's still the case, but good luck with your quest to find one!


----------



## foxx (Sep 13, 2007)

true schmea


----------



## glindella (Sep 9, 2007)

Foxx, have you looked at any bird cages? If you found a large one it could be converted into a rat cage with a little tweaking


----------



## foxx (Sep 13, 2007)

glindella said:


> Foxx, have you looked at any bird cages? If you found a large one it could be converted into a rat cage with a little tweaking


Well today before i checked this i brought a bird cage for rats so thanks for the help but i already got one!


----------



## glindella (Sep 9, 2007)

foxx said:


> glindella said:
> 
> 
> > Foxx, have you looked at any bird cages? If you found a large one it could be converted into a rat cage with a little tweaking
> ...


what can I say... Im a psychic genius :wink:


----------

